# Fy capel cyntaf Cymraeg



## Infraredd (Apr 24, 2014)

Saw this on the way to Tescos to get some lighter fluid to get the grease off me and my camera equipment after trying to photograph the Rail tunnel at Pencader. 
The missing windows are a give away.
No history I can find - however translating the pamphlets on the floor gives you this
Celebrating the second anniversary of the opening of the chapel Troedyrhiw alltwalis
a service Sunday afternoon July 13th 1997 at 2 pm.
I also know that it was withdrawn from the property market in 2010.
Pictures


Chapel 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

inside there are basically 3 rooms The chapel, foyer & this The cozy back room


Chapel 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Through into the main area of worship


Chapel 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Looking back at the lectern/ pulpit


Chapel 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Foyer wasn't photogenic


Chapel 5 by Infraredd, on Flickr

This was


Chapel 6 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Chapel 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Clock mechanism is still there


Chapel 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Front row


Chapel 9 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Pamphlets


Chapel 10 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Books


Chapel 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr

What lies beneath the lectern


Chapel 12 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Vicars view

[
Chapel 14 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Chapel 13 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Outbuildings - toilets etc


Chapel 15 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Fy capel cyntaf Cymraeg means my first Welsh Chapel!

As a bonus here's the pics of Pencader which I couldn't get into due to the 3mm layer of axle grease smeared all over the doors.


Pencader Tunnel 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pencader Tunnel 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Pencader Tunnel 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2014)

Some great images here I really like the 2nd last one.


----------



## skoobysoo (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow what an stunning building. Glad to see it still intact inside after being abandoned for so long. Thank you for the great pics.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great location snd set, really love the 2nd from last!


----------



## hogynmon (Apr 24, 2014)

Brilliant report and superb photos, love the 'fish eye' effect also. A good find.......ardderchog


----------



## perth45 (Apr 29, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC.......great pictures....WHAT a find.....!!!!


----------



## forker67 (Apr 29, 2014)

Loving that chapel


----------



## Dani1978 (Apr 29, 2014)

I have to tell you I love your posts soooo much! That picture 2nd from last is truly beautiful. Great stuff thanks.


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 29, 2014)

Great find snd well shot! Liking this alot!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 30, 2014)

WOW!! Im jealous! Great find


----------



## Onmyown (May 3, 2014)

Great shots fella, love the infrared


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 25, 2014)

The under the bridge one is wonderful....so ethereal


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 25, 2014)

Amazing top stuff!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2014)

Fantastic photos as usual, don't know how I missed this one first time round!


----------

